# Sore inside bearded dragons mouth



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi i notices over the past 2-3 days my 2 year old (aprox) bearded dragon was a bit sensitive about me stroking one side of his mouth. i thought he may have just been in a grumpy mood and wanted to be left alone. but today i thought id have a look so i gently opened the side of his mouth and found a small sore. i will post a picture below. any advice of what it could be and weather i should just leave it or take him to the vet?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats the early stages of mouth rot by the looks of it but some more experienced beardy keepers may answer better as I specialise in snakes. You can get rid of it with just a watered down iodine solution applied with cotton wool, this basicly stops the infection spreading and lets the animals natural imune sytem combat the infection. The most effective way though is to get some medication from your local vet coupled with the iodine or tamodine scrub as this will speed up the process.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

I've not experienced mouth rot with any of mine nor really seen good pics of it so wouldn't like to speculate. Mouth rot can be caused by a high fruit diet and I doubt your beardie eats lots of that? It could be a small abscess. Either way they can be treated but your best bet is to get it diagnosed so you can get the correct treatment. Don't leave it as it will get worse if it is either problem. More than likely it's just a little sore that will go of it's own accord but better safe than sorry.


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Thanks *

ok guys i read what you have said and i am very great-full for your help. i told my mum about it and she said we can go to the chemist and get some iodine and water it down. and she said if it doesn't get any better we will go to the vet. thanks again for the advice


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Daylight95 said:


> ok guys i read what you have said and i am very great-full for your help. i told my mum about it and she said we can go to the chemist and get some iodine and water it down. and she said if it doesn't get any better we will go to the vet. thanks again for the advice


 Do you know the right water-iodine ratio? It is very minor at the moment I would use the iodine and keep a very close eye on it, it will need scrubbing daily, and keep checking it against the photo to make sure its not getting worse. The good thing is it won't be as stressfull on the animal as it could have been further in the mouth.


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Do you know the right water-iodine ratio? It is very minor at the moment I would use the iodine and keep a very close eye on it, it will need scrubbing daily, and keep checking it against the photo to make sure its not getting worse. The good thing is it won't be as stressfull on the animal as it could have been further in the mouth.


what do you mean by scrubbing?


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Do you know the right water-iodine ratio? It is very minor at the moment I would use the iodine and keep a very close eye on it, it will need scrubbing daily, and keep checking it against the photo to make sure its not getting worse. The good thing is it won't be as stressfull on the animal as it could have been further in the mouth.


SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST

and im not sure about the iodine ration. could you lend the information?


----------



## HadesDragons (Jun 30, 2007)

There are various things it could be - I'd get the beardie to a vet so that they can identify the exact problem and give you the correct treatment. Whatever it is, it looks to be in the early stages so should be quite treatable. There'd be nothing worse though than treating it as mouth rot, then finding out it's something else needing a different treatment, but that it's got worse during the time you were treating for mouth rot.


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

HadesDragons said:


> There are various things it could be - I'd get the beardie to a vet so that they can identify the exact problem and give you the correct treatment. Whatever it is, it looks to be in the early stages so should be quite treatable. There'd be nothing worse though than treating it as mouth rot, then finding out it's something else needing a different treatment, but that it's got worse during the time you were treating for mouth rot.


Ok mate thanks,
i will tell my mum that we should go to the vets.


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Daylight95 said:


> Ok mate thanks,
> i will tell my mum that we should go to the vets.


What area are you in?
Someone may be able to recommend a specialist herp vet for you
Just "normal" vets dont always know 100% what theyre dealing with


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

vickylolage said:


> What area are you in?
> Someone may be able to recommend a specialist herp vet for you
> Just "normal" vets dont always know 100% what theyre dealing with


im in kent, near dover. and at my vet they have trained vets just for reptiles


----------



## vickylolage (Oct 5, 2008)

Daylight95 said:


> im in kent, near dover. and at my vet they have trained vets just for reptiles


Fair do's!
Hope everything goes well for you


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

vickylolage said:


> Fair do's!
> Hope everything goes well for you


Yup! thanks


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

K just an update. the sore in his moth looks to be dieing. its gone shriveled and an off color and it is looking a bit better. before and after pictures below 

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Did you get any vet treatment or just use the iodine solution?


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> Did you get any vet treatment or just use the iodine solution?


I didn't do anything really. exept make sure he drinks lots of water and fed him a lot of greens. do you think it looks any better? it doesn't look inflamed or swollen anymore.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Doesnn't look like mouth rot, even the early stages. But cleaning it with topical iodine will definatly help clean and kill any infection in the mouth..Dont know the exact ratio but vets told me to water it down until it looked like weak tea. Clean it with a cottonbud twice daily and keep records of any improvement. If it does not improve or gets worse drastically take him to the vets. How long has he had the sore and has it got gradually worse or seemed to just stay like that? x


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

10% iodine/90%water is the ratio I use for the mouth.


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheeky-x said:


> Doesnn't look like mouth rot, even the early stages. But cleaning it with topical iodine will definatly help clean and kill any infection in the mouth..Dont know the exact ratio but vets told me to water it down until it looked like weak tea. Clean it with a cottonbud twice daily and keep records of any improvement. If it does not improve or gets worse drastically take him to the vets. How long has he had the sore and has it got gradually worse or seemed to just stay like that? x


im not to sure how long he has had it but i posted on here as soon as i noticed it. i noticed it when stroking the side of his mouth then he puled away and shook his head. so i touched it again and he did the same thing. so i just open up the side of his mouth and there is was. the swelling has gone down and the white bit has gone black and looks to be coming off. i will go to the chemist tomorrow and get some iodine  thanks for the advice. and someone told me the percentage of iodine is 10% to 90 percent water.


----------



## Daylight95 (Feb 11, 2010)

Jczreptiles said:


> 10% iodine/90%water is the ratio I use for the mouth.


ok cheers bro. i will try and get to the chemist tomorrow. it has been hard to get out to get medicine or anything for the past few days cause my mum has been ill (it's only a cold lol. shes lucky she doesn't have man flu) i'll post an update whenever i see any change


----------

